# Ottawa Morel Festival



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking about heading down to Ottawa from Rockford on the third to check out the festival and pay the $30.00 to get in the hunt but don't know if it would be worth it.It's only ten days away What do you guys think? CC


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Carpet Crawler I live in Ottawa and right now there's nothing happening yet. I haven't even seen any dandalions in my yard. I see we're finally getting rain through out next week but cool temps in forecast as well. Soil temp needs to warm up a bit. I'll check back with you midweek. 

A couple years ago we had an early spring and Morel mania was to late, this year looks like its scheduled to early. Mother nature is not cooperating with the dates of the event.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Chad. If I don't go thinking about going further south but don't know how far.CC


----------



## seanyiam1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Use the festival site to make your threats you smug, wanna be houby! Nobody on this site is interested in your little forays, or where they take place. Just because you had people wandering in your little girl scout woods does not give you just cause to infer that it was someone on this site. Your holier than thou post affirms that you are checking this source for information on mushroom hunting just like most. Please refrain from further posts on this positive forum, and post them on your designated Ottawa site instead......but wait, I'm sure your major handicap, which is your ignorance, will get the better of you and you will post anyway.....so methinks, we should all just respond with a simple nothing when the "king of morel hunts and girlscouts himself" spouts off! Happy real life hunting to everyone else...our time is near!


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

JMIFF, Go get 'em. It sounds like Pokenass just wants to keep the girlscouts to himself. Probably a few cubscouts too.


----------



## rabid_dog (Apr 11, 2014)

@Pokanoka - Get a life.. Nobody is trying to scare the girl scouts and if they get scared that easily then they shouldn't be out in the woods. I'm sure the Ottawa police think you're just as annoying as we do.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

EVERYONE COOL DOWN !! I don't believe Pokanoka means to point fingers on here, but just wants everyone to know, who may be attending, that the property is private and a Girl Scout Camp . I sent him a LINK to the administrators of the festival so he can contact the PROPER people . I know nobody on this site would knowingly Trespass on Private Property….Thanks Guys


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Wowzers, a lot has happened since I replied back to carpet crawler. 

Back to morels...I awoke sunday morning looked out the window and noticed dandalions in my yard. Yea, getting closer! My wife said they popped up friday afternoon but I didn't notice them cause my boys went out and picked them all for her. Lol, I'm hoping a bunch of grays are at least popping up by saturday for morel mania. I'm gunna try to get out wednesday and check an early spot I've found morels over the past few years. Itching more and more!!!


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I will be attending the Ottawa hunt as I did last year. It Is really a blast. I have been attending for several years. What I noticed is that they used to post festival people at the property borders. I did not see that last year and I did not see purple markings on any trees which is sort of a universal way to mark property lines. No signs either. There was one person who accidentally trespassed but it was not on the Girl Scout property. Not saying there were not some people who might have accidentally went into the property with the Girl Scouts. My suggestion would be to keep the scouts indoors for the two hours of the hunt and post somebody at the property limit. Most folks who attend the festival are responsible people but it is a contest and with that comes excitement. The maps they give us show only a vague view of the property lines. Mark your property lines clearly with signage even though it is not legally required. This fest is a money maker for the town. This way everybody wins. They will boot anyone in the hunt who trespasses and take their mushrooms too but there seems to be some room for cooperation instead of blame here.

Anyway...hope we get the shrooms popping by the weekend. Rain and weather are looking fine.


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Not many girl scouts there during the week if any and trust me pokanoka carries the same attitude about his property. I met my wife at the entrance of girl scout camp briefly one time. Car was running funny, not sure if it was the caretaker our owner but the vibe wasn't pleasant.

Although, I have never hunted morel mania cause i used to work saturdays. I agree, It's a good outdoors event for Ottawa.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Chad I'm coming down with a mushroom bud Saturday... mushrooms or not.Anyone interested in hooking up for a cold one before the hunt let me know.I'm buying the first round!CC


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Pakanoka I feel you. Maybe I was reading to deep that day. Perception is tricky sometimes.

Carpet crawler not for sure if going yet but I'm down for drinking a couple buds if I do. H2O is my favorite watering hole in ottawa


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

I should of said after the hunt.....7:45 A.M. is too early for me. What street is H20 on?They got good food.Any other suggestions? Thanks CC


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

H2O is at the end of main street, East of Ottawa High School. It's right on the Illinios, has an upstairs and downstairs bar on weekends. Good food, cheapest chicken dinner prices in town. There's also JJ's and Zellers kiddie corner from each other within walking distance from park your meeting at. Never to early for a bloodymary though.


----------



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

Chad - Any luck yet? Me and some friends found some in some woods along Rt6 between Ottawa &amp; Marseilles. Still on the small side but they are out there. 

According to Acccuweather by next week we should be in great shape.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

A spicy bloody mary is always on my menu!Thanks for the info!CC


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

After all the fun on Saturday mourning I would like to go out to some public grounds in the area.....I'm sure they won't let us back to where they are taking us in the A.M. Starved Rock or Matheiesson State parks.I'm not from the area so I wouldn't know if these parks produce.Looking at google earth they look kind of hilly. Any suggestions?What do you think Chad? Anyone else.Thanks for any replys!CC


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Rubber toe haven't been out yet. Wanted to go yesterday but got tied up. Thanks for the update in my area though. 

Carpet crawler before I got into morel hunting I went to mathiesson park one time to fish and seen a guy walk out with a nice bag load. I personally have never gone to many public sites. Been fortunate enough on private spots.


----------



## pokanoka (Apr 27, 2014)

Moderator: Thanks for deleting the inappropriate posts from jmiff78.


----------



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

Chad - correction "Our Area" I live there too  

Carpet Crawler - if it is still sunny out I Will be heading to a few local spots after the fest. there might be 3 or 4 other people from this forum meeting up pout there as well. 


If you guys want to meet up just message me on Facebook.com/rubbertoe21


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

rubbertoe21,I sent U a mess on facebook and my #.Thanks!


----------



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

Carpet Crawler I did not get the mess or #. I went to Morel Fest and chatted some people up but I do not think we met 

We found quite a few more and just marked the spots on GPS (Love private property)

Try Facebook again and once I get your # I'll call u


----------



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

Carpet Crawler - Never mind. I got it and messaged you back.


----------

